
Next Y Combinator cycle: fully or partially remote - siamak_rp
https://www.ycombinator.com/apply/
======
raltok
Hi everyone,

We’re launching a live course on software startup formation with Shawn Kung,
Venture Partner at AV8 Ventures, a VC firm based in Silicon Valley. He’s also
an angel investor at Y Combinator Demo Day as well as a Stanford Lecturer. The
course includes:

\- 6 weekly live lectures with Shawn and all the other students (2h each)

\- Guest speakers (founders & investors from Shawn’s network)

\- 1-1 office hours

\- Unlimited Q&A on the course private Slack channel

\- Startup mini project where students will form teams and pitch a business
idea to Shawn

\- Lifetime access to Shawn’s Slack channel & private LinkedIn group for
alumni

We are 75% full. Class is capped at 50 students. The live course will kick off
on July 23. Schedule for the lectures is 5-7pm PT.

Link: [https://flatwyse.com/venture-startup-
formation](https://flatwyse.com/venture-startup-formation)

------
verdverm
Are you talking about YC or another accelerator?

Not sure why you linked yc page either way?

